

Nexus 7 - how do I recognize different file extensions (i.e. html, css, etc...)? - jhacks

I got the Nexus 7 planning to use it as a device to code on the train here and there. However, it can't recognize my file types (html, css, js... also font types, ttf, eot, etc.). How do I get the drivers necessary to recognize these files?
======
mtgx
Maybe this will help?

[http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/mobile/top-10-web-
developm...](http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/mobile/top-10-web-development-
apps-for-android-devices.html)

Try finding other similar apps on the Play Store. Also I suggest asking in:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev>

~~~
jhacks
I solved problem. It's the way the device connects with the USB - as a media
(MTP) device. I did it over FTP with an app and when copy/pasting folder/files
I needed, it worked.

